# Fantasizing about ex



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

Wife left over a month ago. It's been about two months since we were intimate. I am alone so I fantasize about her sexually. Is this normal? And I wonder if she fantasizes about me, sexually, at all. I have my doubts there.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

TheMizz...erable said:


> Wife left over a month ago. It's been about two months since we were intimate. I am alone so I fantasize about her sexually. Is this normal? And I wonder if she fantasizes about me, sexually, at all. I have my doubts there.


This is totally normal. You miss her...all of her and that includes her sex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Totally normal.


----------



## Indy Nial (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes, totally normal but don't worry it does fade...it gets more difficult to think of her like that the less you see her.


----------



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't want those memories to fade though. I know what you mean though. I still love her and she still turns me on. But, if she doesn't want to reconcile, I hope that I'll find someone else.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You will always have your memories. Even if you don't reconcile, I promise you will meet someone else. There are 6.9 billion people on the planet. You are bound to! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

